# 5HP snowblower hard starting?



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi, I have a snowblower with a 5HP Briggs and Stratton (130212-0764) that takes a long time to start even using quick start. It starts alot easier once warmed up. I reset the spark plug gap(.30") and replaced the breaker points and condenser. Then I reset the armature gap (.012"). This engine was built in 1977 so it's seen better days. I guess I should be lucky that it still runs at all. Oh yeah, I also took off the carb and cleaned it and put a new pick up tube on it and diaphram etc. Any other suggestions? 
Another question, The engine boggs down under load and was wondering wich way should I turn the governor to adjust it? Is it clockwise or counterclockwise? 

Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hard starting can be low compression from rings, head gasket, valves, etc., but when you rebuilt the carb, did you adjust the mixture screws?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

> Another question, The engine boggs down under load and was wondering wich way should I turn the governor to adjust it? Is it clockwise or counterclockwise?


Clockwise

Mike


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Bugman the mixture screws were adjusted. I will do a compression test. what should the compression be on this engine? I think I'll take the head off and do the valves and head gasket and check the rings since this engine is so old. Its a handme down from my Grandfather who bought it new.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

atleast 60 to 80 you want higher though, after testing it, a little oil down the cylinder, compression goes up considerably, rings.... not valves may need work, the stems can stretch. seats can be leaking, or head gasket maybe. you can also test it by throwing the flywheel backwards, if it rebounds hard, its got good enough compression.


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

Update: I did a compression test that yielded 40psi. Then put a little oil down the cylinder and it went to 50psi. Took the head off and found a broken head gasket, a lot of carbon build up on the valves and some on the piston. I'm in the process of cleaning it up and reseating the valves. Do you think I will still have to replace the piston rings?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I doubt you will have to replace the rings. I had a similar issue with a '71 B&S engine on a Mongomery Ward compost mulcher. The engine was hard to start and only had about 40psi compression so I checked the valve clearance and realized the valves were way out of spec. I reground the valve stems, lapped the valves, and installed a new head gasket and the compression shot up to about 110psi. After that it would start on the first or second pull.


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

bbnissan said:


> I doubt you will have to replace the rings. I had a similar issue with a '71 B&S engine on a Mongomery Ward compost mulcher. The engine was hard to start and only had about 40psi compression so I checked the valve clearance and realized the valves were way out of spec. I reground the valve stems, lapped the valves, and installed a new head gasket and the compression shot up to about 110psi. After that it would start on the first or second pull.


Thanks, I will check the valve spec to see if I have to grind the stems.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no on the rings too, the compression didn't shoot up very far..... probablly sealed the head gasket some.


----------

